# Testing, testing, 1, 2, 3



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm liking the new way one can insert photos.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats really neat.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Thats really neat.
> 
> -DallanC


Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Calliope Hummingbird on Zauschneria garrettii, Evanston Wyoming, September 2020


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

YouTube videos work good.

I wonder what the "Gallery embed" feature does?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What? I don't know how I got those attachments. Musta clicked the wrong thingie.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool uploads goob - thanks for sharing!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Still haven't figured out how to post them from my i phone


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Are those on fly rods? Nice work! 

How much would you charge to re wrap my dads old fly rod?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Are those on fly rods? Nice work!
> 
> How much would you charge to re wrap my dads old fly rod?


graphite, fiberglass or bamboo?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fiberglass


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Fiberglass


Cool. 

First, I recommend taking a picture of the rod pieces with a tape measure laid beside them. Then strip the guides and thread off and lightly sand the blank.
Second, clean the guides up or buy a replacement set.
Third, clean the reel seat and grip.
Fourth, show me the stuff when we go fishing up in the Uintas.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Extra cred points if you use a fly tied with ptarmigan feathers.

-DallanC


----------

